# Tesla's 57 volt batteries with the UQM-160 motor/controller



## OR-Carl (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey, I missed this post, but looks like a cool project! How far you will go depends a bit on how fast you want to get there  Generally, the rule of thumb is to take 10% of the weight in lbs to get watt hours/mile. So if it weighs 2500lbs (I just made that number up), figure 250wh/m. Your pack would be about 18kwh, but figure you are only going to use 80% - so 14.4/.250 = 57.6 miles give or take. Going fast is going to take more energy, as aerodynamic drag dominates as you get up to freeway speeds.

What are the goals you had in mind for it?


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

OR-Carl said:


> Hey, I missed this post, but looks like a cool project! How far you will go depends a bit on how fast you want to get there  Generally, the rule of thumb is to take 10% of the weight in lbs to get watt hours/mile. So if it weighs 2500lbs (I just made that number up), figure 250wh/m. Your pack would be about 18kwh, but figure you are only going to use 80% - so 14.4/.250 = 57.6 miles give or take. Going fast is going to take more energy, as aerodynamic drag dominates as you get up to freeway speeds.
> 
> What are the goals you had in mind for it?


Thank you for the response. I figured 6 in series to start, get all the kinks worked out and get everything working as it should. Drive around the block a couple times. Then add 1-2 more sets of 6 in parallel to get the distance.

Perfect numbers there, as the truck is about 2500 lbs. 50 miles on a charge will be great to start.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm curious... where are you planning to put the battery modules in this vehicle?


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm in the process of building a Factory Five Racing 1935 Ford Truck. The current plan in to put the batteries in the bed.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Megatron451 said:


> The current plan in to put the batteries in the bed.


The FFR truck is a lengthened version of their Hot Rod, and has a very high bed compared to the rest of the vehicle (which is kept as low as possible).









If you put just one layer of the Telsa/Smart modules in the bed and build a new structural floor over them, the new floor will be approximately to the top of the tailgate - you will have essentially built a flatbed instead of a pickup. Also, the mass of the battery will be very high (no higher than it would be in a conventional pickup, but very high for this vehicle), which is bad for handling.... although that doesn't seem to bother a lot of DIY EV conversion builders.

If that's what you're expecting and you're okay with it then great.  I was wondering if you might have found some clever way to package the modules in another location.


----------



## Megatron451 (Oct 9, 2020)

brian_ said:


> The FFR truck is a lengthened version of their Hot Rod, and has a very high bed compared to the rest of the vehicle (which is kept as low as possible).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct, just going to use the top of the bed for batteries. The frame has alot of cross members keeping the use of storage to a minimal. I wish I could use the newer tesla batteries, but their voltages are too low since I need to get to 350V, I'd need like 16 of them just to get the voltage needed. That would definitely take up all the bed, and then some.


----------



## Webb motor works (Mar 11, 2021)

Megatron451 said:


> I'm in the process of building a Factory Five Racing 1935 Ford Truck. The current plan in to put the batteries in the bed.


You could try out the cyber beast. Batteries in the block of sbc Webbmotorwork.com


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Webb motor works said:


> You could try out the cyber beast. Batteries in the block of sbc Webbmotorwork.com


There's no room for that, given the position of the motor. The motor is not as far forward as a typical installation, but the front of the motor is well ahead of the back of the stock engine position. It could work instead of the current motor setup, but not in addition to it.

The complete battery and motor package looks like a nice setup for easy installation, but personally I could never own a vehicle with a fake engine.

Also, if you're going to promote your business by publishing your website address, you should spell it correctly.


----------



## Webb motor works (Mar 11, 2021)

brian_ said:


> There's no room for that, given the position of the motor. The motor is not as far forward as a typical installation, but the front of the motor is well ahead of the back of the stock engine position. It could work instead of the current motor setup, but not in addition to it.
> 
> The complete battery and motor package looks like a nice setup for easy installation, but personally I could never own a vehicle with a fake engine.
> 
> Also, if you're going to promote your business by publishing your website address, you should spell it correctly.


Gotcha loud and clear. Be happy to delete my website Address. Don’t wanna take away from the nice build you are doing . I do love those factory five trucks. Would like to do one myself one day .If you know how I can delete it let me know,I would be more than be happy to take it off your post.Good luck on your build.


----------



## wjbitner (Apr 5, 2010)

Webb motor works said:


> Gotcha loud and clear. Be happy to delete my website Address. Don’t wanna take away from the nice build you are doing . I do love those factory five trucks. Would like to do one myself one day .If you know how I can delete it let me know,I would be more than be happy to take it off your post.Good luck on your build.


I actually don't think that's what Brian meant. If one does a 'cut and paste' from your post, it _doesn't_ work.. That's more the issue. Most of us like to see what other 'small' builders/makers are doing. While it may not appeal to all of us, I can see a 'use' for something that looks familiar, but is actually electric.  Have a great day.

Bill


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

wjbitner said:


> I actually don't think that's what Brian meant. If one does a 'cut and paste' from your post, it _doesn't_ work.. That's more the issue.


Exactly. The "s" is missing from the end of "webbmotorworks".


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Webb motor works said:


> Don’t wanna take away from the nice build you are doing .


It's not my build - I was just explaining why the suggested product wouldn't work with what has been done in this build.


----------



## Webb motor works (Mar 11, 2021)

brian_ said:


> It's not my build - I was just explaining why the suggested product wouldn't work with what has been done in this build.


Thankyou,for clarification,Ya I am just a guy puttering in my garage with my girls having fun. Chri......s. Haha


----------

